# help with lighting 55 gallon



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

How much light should I have? I want to stay inexpensive and no co2 would 2 48 or 54 watt t5 bulbs be ok? I am shooting for low to medium light, the tank will be 50-55 gallons with pool filter sand for subtrate and I plan to use root tabs once I find out where to get them. I will have chain sword and jungle val for sure and will add others as I go.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

sschreiner5 said:


> How much light should I have? I want to stay inexpensive and no co2 would 2 48 or 54 watt t5 bulbs be ok? I am shooting for low to medium light, the tank will be 50-55 gallons with pool filter sand for subtrate and I plan to use root tabs once I find out where to get them. I will have chain sword and jungle val for sure and will add others as I go.


Hello ss...

If you keep to the plants that need just low to moderate light, then a couple of 28 watt, 10,000K, T5s would be enough. An alternative would be two 32 watt, T8s, 6500K or 40 watt, T12s, 6500K. Those bulbs are easy to get at the local hardware stores. GE makes a good aquarium plant bulb for about $10.00 each. I've used all of these at one time or another.

Right now, I have a setup from a company by the name of Solarmax. It combines two 28 watt, T5s and LED lighting. This strip works really well.

Just research the plants you want and match the lighting to the plants. Again, this works just for the plants that require lower light. 

Just a suggestion.

B


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I plan to build my own light. I found a few ballasts online for 20 bucks and I assume I can find one at Menards for about the same price and 48w-54w 6500k t5 bulbs are about 17 a piece there so that what I was thinking I'd use. I just wast sure if it would be enough. I have seen too many posts that say not to use the watts per gallon rule and got confused. If I have 2 54w t5ho bulbs that would be 108w total on a 55 gallon tank which is 1.9w per gallon. What is 2w per gallon, is that low light? Since I will be building the light my self I wont be using a relector, I will mount the bulbs on a flat piece of mirrored acrylic and that will serve as my reflector (i dont know if the reflector makes a big difference).


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

sschreiner5 said:


> I plan to build my own light. I found a few ballasts online for 20 bucks and I assume I can find one at Menards for about the same price and 48w-54w 6500k t5 bulbs are about 17 a piece there so that what I was thinking I'd use. I just wast sure if it would be enough. I have seen too many posts that say not to use the watts per gallon rule and got confused. If I have 2 54w t5ho bulbs that would be 108w total on a 55 gallon tank which is 1.9w per gallon. What is 2w per gallon, is that low light? Since I will be building the light my self I wont be using a relector, I will mount the bulbs on a flat piece of mirrored acrylic and that will serve as my reflector (i dont know if the reflector makes a big difference).


Hello ss...

There's nothing wrong with the "Watts per Gallon Rule" when you deal with low end lighting. It's a good starting point and helps you get to the proper lighting requirements. Sometimes, the old tried and true ways are the best because they're the most tested. Anyway, 2 watts per gallon of tank size is approaching the strong light range. When you get into stronger light, the plants need more carbon and that's where CO2 can help.

My lighting is between 1 and 1.5 watts per gallon, so I don't need to dose extra carbon, the ferts the fish produce and a bit of liquid trace elements is more than enough for my low to moderate light plants.

Sorry, I've never used CO2, so I won't be any help to you on this subject.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

T5HO done in a DIY setup with no reflectors may be okay for a 55g. Add reflectors and you may have too much. WPG rules don't usually work well with T5HO. Usually T5HO fixtures come with better quality reflectors that can make the "effective" lighting level higher than the rated wattage, 2-3 times more in some cases. If you're doing a DIY type thing that may not matter so much.

It is much easier to think of light in just low, medium, high areas. 2WPG is medium lighting, mid-level. A mid-level medium light level is fine without CO2. You would be fine with maybe as high as 2.5WPG without the need for CO2. Much more and it will take very careful management of your light period to keep algae under control.

Having the higher light level may drive a need for adding ferts, but you should be able to tell later. Higher light, more requirements needed to keep the plants healthy.


----------

